# emacs 24 does not work



## sw2wolf (Apr 25, 2013)

Emacs 23 works great, but Emacs 24 does not display its interface when running.  In xterm, `emacs -nw` works.

Sincerely!


----------



## jrm@ (Apr 25, 2013)

What about `emacs -q -nw`?


----------



## sw2wolf (Apr 26, 2013)

jrm said:
			
		

> What about `emacs -q -nw`?



*S*orry! *I* have downgraded to Emacs 23. However, the init files should be ok as `emacs -nw` works.

Regards.


----------

